# نورُ عينيه البهي جعل كل جليد ٍفي قلبي يزوب



## fredyyy (31 يوليو 2009)

*




*​ 

يوحنا 4 : 5 
فَأَتَى إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ 
مِنَ *السَّامِرَةِ* يُقَالُ لَهَا *سُوخَارُ* 
بِقُرْبِ الضَّيْعَةِ الَّتِي وَهَبَهَا *يَعْقُوبُ* لِيُوسُفَ ابْنِهِ. ​ 



*سامرية ومن مدينة سوخار*
*هايمة على وجهي وسط الأخطار*
*أبحث عن ماءٍ لعطشي في عـز النهار*
*ظننت أن الخطية تروي فعشتُ مع الأشرار*
*وأنا غيرُ طاهرة ولا أستحق العيش بين الأبرار*
*تزوجت بخمسة والسادس رجلٌ ليس من الأطهـار*
*زاد شِّري ظننتها لذَّة قيدتني الخطية وعلا شر الأفكار*​ 


*وجدني يسوع عند بئر يعقوب*
*كشف ما بداخلي من يعرف القلوب*
*نظر الىَّ من يُغيِّر المكروه الى محبوب*
*صرتُ مكشوفة أمامه وظهـر كل محجوب*
*فلم ُيعنِّفني وكلماته جعلتني من القلب أتوب*
*نورُ عينيه البهي جعل كل جليد ٍفي قلبي يذوب*
*لم ينفعني تديني وأمام قداسته لم استطيع الهروب*​ 


*تركتُ عند قدميه الجَرَّة*
*التي لم ُيرويني ماؤها مَرة*
*قابلت يسوع ولم تعُد حياتي مُرة*
*ناديت الناس قابلت من جعلنـي حُرة*
*رأيتُ وتكلَّمتُ مع من للناس به المسرة*
*غيَّر أفكاري فكَّني ومعه ودَّعت حياة الكسرة*
*لم يرجمِني ودعاته أثرتني به عِشْتُ حياة النصرة*​ 


*معه أخي أختي عيشوا حياة البركة*
*لن يفضح خطاياك بل سيُمتِّعك بالشَّركة*
*إن ضعفت يقويك كن بين يديه سهل الحركة*​ 



:11: *.....* :94: *.....* :36_1_66: *.....* :11:​ 



*أذكر كلمة أثَّرت فيك​*


----------



## مريم12 (31 يوليو 2009)

*رائع و فى غاية الجمال *
*ميرررررررسى يا استاذ فريدى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك و مجهودك الرائع*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يوليو 2009)

فى منتهى الجمال استاذ فريدى 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررسى على الموضوع  

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 يوليو 2009)

الللللللللللللله الللللللللله الللللللللللللله يافريدى 
ميرسى يافريدى 
كليمات فى منتهى الروعه انا قريتها تلات مرات
وتعمقت فيها جداااااااااا بس رائعه
ميرسى جداا ليك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 يوليو 2009)

> *وجدني يسوع عند بئر يعقوب
> كشف ما بداخلي من يعرف القلوب
> نظر الىَّ من يُغيِّر المكروه الى محبوب
> صرتُ مكشوفة أمامه وظهـر كل محجوب
> ...


*موضوع رائع يستحق التقيم
اللة يبارك في حياتك يا استاذ فريدي 

ويديم لنا كتاباتك الرائعة المفيدة​*


----------



## candy shop (31 يوليو 2009)

> *معه أخي أختي عيشوا حياة البركة
> لن يفضح خطاياك بل سيُمتِّعك بالشَّركة*
> *إن ضعفت يقويك كن بين يديه سهل الحركة*




اكتر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع يا فريدى

ربنا يخليك وتكتعنا اكتر واكتر 

بكتاباتك الجميله​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 يوليو 2009)

*روعه بجد استاذى فريدى احلى تقيم يا باشا*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## lovely dove (31 يوليو 2009)

​


> *تركتُ عند قدميه الجَرَّة*
> *التي لم ُيرويني ماؤها مَرة*
> *قابلت يسوع ولم تعُد حياتي مُرة*
> *ناديت الناس قابلت من جعلنـي حُرة*
> ...



روووووووووووووووووعه استاذ فريدي 
كالعاده دايما تمتعنا بكتاباتك الحلوة 
دام لنا قلمك يارب 

 ​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (31 يوليو 2009)

كلمات رائعه أستاذنا الحبيب فريدي 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## mero_engel (31 يوليو 2009)

*اخي العزيز فريدي*
*كلمات اكثر من رائعه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## يوسف الصديق (31 يوليو 2009)

*كلماتك رائعة وانت رائع ... كلك على بعضك رائع*
*اخيك اسد الغابة*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يوليو 2009)

عزيزي فريدي


انــســيــتــــــنـــا شـــكــــــل الصـــــمــت.. 

واغـــلــقــت نــــــــافــذة  الحــزن المــــفــتـــــوحــه..

وكـتـبــت بــحــرف شـــذاك كـــــلمـات ذهبية.. اخــتـــارت..

الايـــمـــان ايـــــقــاعـــــا.. يــــسبــــح فــي نــور الـــفــــجــــر...

فـــســـكـــبـــت الــبــوح صــلاتــــا اخــــتــــرقــــت اعـــتـــى الـقـلـوب..

اخــي وعــزيــزي فــريــدي..

سطور امــتـــــدت الــى كــل اقــاليـــم النــــــفـس وكــانــت عــزفــا ســمــاويــا..

رب الـكـون يــبــاركــك وتـسلــم الــى اخــيــك الــمـحــب...


كليموووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## فادية (31 يوليو 2009)

*رووووووووووووووعة يا فريدي  *
*تسلم ايديك *
*ربنا يباركك ويبارك موهبتك*​


----------



## happy angel (31 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى استاذنا كلام جميل جدااااااااااااااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (31 يوليو 2009)

أتريد كلمة أثّرت فيَّ!؟
وإحساساً اشعل وجداني الفتيَّ
أنا انسان خاطئ تماماً كتلك الشقيَّة
أعرف شعورها حين لامستها المحبة الإلهيَّة
لكن احساسي لا يهوى  أثواباً من الكلمات الورديَّة
بل يشق طريقاً آخر أسمى وأطهر....... عبر دمعة زكيَّة



يدوم صليبك أخي الحبيب فريدي...


----------



## وليم تل (1 أغسطس 2009)

فريدى
من دعوتك جئت مزعورا
ومن كلماتك وجدتنى مبهورا
كلمات مرتبة فى السطر منثورا
بمعانى جميلة تجعل القلب مجبورا
والسامرية بمحبة رب المجد منصورا
فشكرا على محبتك وكلماتك المأثورا​


----------



## مسعد خليل (1 أغسطس 2009)

> معه أخي أختي عيشوا حياة البركة
> لن يفضح خطاياك بل سيُمتِّعك بالشَّركة
> إن ضعفت يقويك كن بين يديه سهل الحركة


*
فى منتهى الجمال استاذ فريدى

تسلم ايدك

شكراااااااااااااا على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك
*


----------



## بنت المسيح (1 أغسطس 2009)

_*ميررررررررررررررررررسى على الكلام الرائع استاذى
الرب يسوع يحميك ويرعاك*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 أغسطس 2009)

> لن يفضح خطاياك بل سيُمتِّعك بالشَّركة
> إن ضعفت يقويك كن بين يديه سهل الحركة


*
كلمات جمييلة كتيير
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## zama (1 أغسطس 2009)

نظر الىَّ من يُغيِّر المكروه الى محبوب
صرتُ مكشوفة أمامه وظهـر كل محجوب
فلم ُيعنِّفني وكلماته جعلتني من القلب أتوب


راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ ..

هذه الكلمات المقتبسة هى من أجمل ما أعجبنى من الكلام ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## white rose (1 أغسطس 2009)

*معه أخي أختي عيشوا حياة البركة
لن يفضح خطاياك بل سيُمتِّعك بالشَّركة
إن ضعفت يقويك كن بين يديه سهل الحركة

*


*رائع فريدي

كلمات رائعة جدا

الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## sara A (1 أغسطس 2009)

> *وجدني يسوع عند بئر يعقوب
> كشف ما بداخلي من يعرف القلوب*
> *نظر الىَّ من يُغيِّر المكروه الى محبوب*
> *صرتُ مكشوفة أمامه وظهـر كل محجوب*
> ...


 
*روعة روعة يا أستاذ فريدى*
*بجد أثرت فىّ*
*تسلم أيديك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## gigi angel (1 أغسطس 2009)

فى منتهى الجمال استاذ فريدى 

تسلم ايدك وربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## grges monir (1 أغسطس 2009)

كلمات عميقة ورائعة فريدى
دام لنا قلمك الجميل


----------



## rana1981 (1 أغسطس 2009)

*اكثر من رااااااااااائع*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2009)

مميزه جداا الرب يبارككم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أغسطس 2009)

رووووووووووعة بجد يا استاذ فريدى
كلمات جميلة من حضرتك كالعادة
ربنا يبارك موهبتك​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (2 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## Twin (2 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي حبيبي فريدي* 
*ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبي وأستاذي فريدي*
*كلمات كلها بركة مثمرة مؤثرة *
*ربنا يجعلها سهام من نار تبدد القش وتحرقه*

*طبعاً أنا حبيت أرخم عليك شوية وأعلن ما بلساني أنا الخاطي *​


fredyyy قال:


> *سامرية ومن مدينة سوخار*
> *هايمة على وجهي وسط الأخطار*
> *أبحث عن ماءٍ لعطشي في عـز النهار*
> *ظننت أن الخطية تروي فعشتُ مع الأشرار*
> ...


*
* 
*إنسان وخاطي نفسه يشوف شمس النهار*
*نفسه يحرر ذاته من قيود الذل والمرار*
*نفسه يرفع راسه زي سامرية سوخار*
*نفسه يقابل ربه رب الكل الرب البار*
*الرب القدوس رب الأرباب وملك الملوك طهر الأطهار*​


fredyyy قال:


> *وجدني يسوع عند بئر يعقوب*
> *كشف ما بداخلي من يعرف القلوب*
> *نظر الىَّ من يُغيِّر المكروه الى محبوب*
> *صرتُ مكشوفة أمامه وظهـر كل محجوب*
> ...


*
* 
* هناك سأجثوا أمامه مثلما جثا أبي يعقوب*
*وسأخبره بكل ما قد فعلته لأحرر قلبي وأتوب*
*وسأجلس وحدي معه لأحاكي حتي وقت الغروب*
*ولن أتركه يمضي إن لم يباركني بركة تحي القلوب*
*فهو ربي رب المجد يسوع من جعلني له محبوب*

*وبكرة نكمل هههههههه*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 أغسطس 2009)

معه أخي أختي عيشوا حياة البركة
لن يفضح خطاياك بل سيُمتِّعك بالشَّركة
إن ضعفت يقويك كن بين يديه سهل الحركة

كلمات اكثر من رااااااائعة
دائماً متميز بكتاباتك يا فريدي
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 أغسطس 2009)

الرب يبارك حياتك يا اخ فريدي 

كلمات جميلة ومعبرة ، وخارجة من القلب لتصل الى القلب .

تحياتي


----------



## FADY_TEMON (4 أغسطس 2009)

أقولك أيه بس يا حبيب قلبي ..أنت مش ليك حل ..بص أتصرف عايز أديلك تقييم ..
​


----------



## Eva Maria (4 أغسطس 2009)

*كلمات مضيئة وموهبة رائعة 

المسيح بارَك  اليد التي تكتب هذا الجمال .

سلام المسيح معاك أخي *


----------



## BITAR (4 أغسطس 2009)

*



تركتُ عند قدميه الجَرَّة
التي لم ُيرويني ماؤها مَرة
قابلت يسوع ولم تعُد حياتي مُرة
ناديت الناس قابلت من جعلنـي حُرة
رأيتُ وتكلَّمتُ مع من للناس به المسرة
غيَّر أفكاري فكَّني ومعه ودَّعت حياة الكسرة
لم يرجمِني ودعاته أثرتني به عِشْتُ حياة النصرة

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*تأمل اكثر من رائع*
*كعادتك اخى فريدى*​


----------



## +pepo+ (5 أغسطس 2009)

*دائمآ رائع يا فريدى و كلماتك اروع يا باشا تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## أَمَة (7 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخي الحبيب *فريدي* على الدعوة

*تركتُ عند قدميه الجَرَّة*
بل متاع الدنيا كلها وإرادتي بأكملها 


*إن ضعفت يقويك كن بين يديه سهل الحركة*
كلما ازداد ضعفي ازددت به قوة


----------



## مسعد خليل (5 أكتوبر 2009)

*
فى منتهى الجمال  فريدى

تسلم ايدك

شكراااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مسعد خليل (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*رائع فريدى الرب يبارك عملك وحياتك*


----------

